# Folks. What do you think the top 3 tractor manufacturers are? Or 1



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Just curious. I've owned Ford Jd and oh. Looking forward to your insight.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

International harvestor not oh


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You probably MEANT IH,but like I've done, hit the "O" ,instead of the " I ". Don't you just hate it,when "Fat finger syndrome" strikes? LOL!
I really don't know ,a far as the most popular.
I have a neighbor that has Ford,JD,IH, Olivers Farmalls,and a Minneapolis Moline!
JD is losing favor ,lately ,because they say they STILL own the tractor,because of "proprietary data" on the computer systems,and refuse to give it out,so it can be repaired.
Ford is now Ford/New Holland,and then you have Kubota,and several others in the market ,now . One thing I ,personally, won't do is buy a foreign made tractor,like the Chinese,or "Grey" tractors.
I've seen posts from guys that have had MAJOR problems with them,first thing.
Now you got me wondering,so I'll probably start a search,online! LOL!


UPDATEyes that was quick! )http://www.ranker.com/list/best-tractor-brands/werner-brandes


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

quite the quandary there John. On the island here most are John Deere but that is the because of multiple dealerships scattered across. It's funny but some locals have never traveled more than an hour or two from where they live in there lives. Don't hurt your brain just curious as to people's favorites. Appreciate the response and I too am not a Chinese tractor lover. Wow that's a thorough list. Never even heard of some of those brands. Man you don't waste any time. Thanks for the list.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As of now,I'd say JD,New Holland,Kubota.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Case, Ford and Cockshutt...... opppps sorry, that's what's in the yard. 
Never mind!:lmao:


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ford/New Holland, John Deere, Massey Ferguson, Case IH.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seriously, I don't know. 
John Deere seems to be a popular and well known company, both in farming and in the industrial sector. The mining outfit that I worked for used Kubota's underground for service vehicles and such. And then there is Case. You have Case/ New Holland and Case / / International Harvester. Have there roots in both farming and construction.
I guess those would be my three picks.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Well so far consensus is pretty similar. Thanks all the only other I thought might get mentioned is A Cat. I have been lucky with all my tractors so I would agree with your choices but don't really have a favorite.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It only took me 35 seconds to find that list! LOL! Can't afford brain strain,at MY age !
They seem to prefer JD,Kubota ,and Fords here, except for my eccentric neighbor!


----------

